# Visa Granted??



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Today when I checked my status on Immi site,it show as *Granted*.But when I try to click on 'view letter' it shows nothing.

Can anyone tell me what is happening here?..Have I been granted the visa or not?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it's just some system error as the system seems quite buggy.

But congratulations! That's fast!!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I had the same problem. My agent got the grant letter and forwarded it to me. Even now it doesn't show the grant letter in the immi account. Additionally, I can't access my VEVO entitlements using my TRN. It works only if I use visa grant number. Can you check at your end too?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> I had the same problem. My agent got the grant letter and forwarded it to me. Even now it doesn't show the grant letter in the immi account. Additionally, I can't access my VEVO entitlements using my TRN. It works only if I use visa grant number. Can you check at your end too?


ya I m facing the same issue...Not able to login into VEVO as well with my TRN.

So, does this mean I have been granted my Visa??


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

anybody pls help me here..?


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

bravokal said:


> anybody pls help me here..?


Why not you call / email your case officer once and check. It is basic sense... right?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you using an agent? You should have a grant email from your CO. From there, you can get your visa grant number and confirm on VEVO.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Why not you call / email your case officer once and check. It is basic sense... right?


hmm..tried calling my agent..but he aint picking up the call...so meanwhile I just wanted to confirm my grant ..curious you know..


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

bravokal said:


> hmm..tried calling my agent..but he aint picking up the call...so meanwhile I just wanted to confirm my grant ..curious you know..


As I said - do not call agent. Call the DIAC people ( anyways its late today as day is already over in Aus). Try calling DIAC tomorrow.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

chdboy said:


> As I said - do not call agent. Call the DIAC people ( anyways its late today as day is already over in Aus). Try calling DIAC tomorrow.


Ya ok chdboy..will do that..but my question is have I been a granted the visa or not..


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes you have if it says so in your immiaccount. Get on the back of your agent and have him send you the grant notice so you can also verify in VEVO using your visa grant number.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Yes you have if it says so in your immiaccount. Get on the back of your agent and have him send you the grant notice so you can also verify in VEVO using your visa grant number.


Well... My agent is saying that still he has not got the grant letter from CO..and I even checked on VEVO,Its throwing me an error* "Entered details cannot be confirmed."*.I m not sure what to make of all this..

any more suggestions?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

anybody?...


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

it is extremely odd that your agent hasn't received the mail from the CO yet. Mine got it right away but took a few hours to send it to me since he said the accounts department was verifying something. I can't access VEVO to this date using my TRN so no surprise it doesn't work for you also. Does your case show as finalized in immiaccount?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> it is extremely odd that your agent hasn't received the mail from the CO yet. Mine got it right away but took a few hours to send it to me since he said the accounts department was verifying something. I can't access VEVO to this date using my TRN so no surprise it doesn't work for you also. Does your case show as finalized in immiaccount?


Yes it shows as *Case finalised* and then inside it shows as *Granted 6 March 2014 Letter Created View Letter* but when i click on view letter it shows 'No correspondence...'

On Vevo..when i enter my TRN and other details..it throws an error 'Entered details cannot be confirmed.Call..' 

What accounts department are you referring to here?..even after grant are they verifying something???


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Yes it shows as *Case finalised* and then inside it shows as *Granted 6 March 2014 Letter Created View Letter* but when i click on view letter it shows 'No correspondence...'
> 
> On Vevo..when i enter my TRN and other details..it throws an error 'Entered details cannot be confirmed.Call..'


To date I have these exact issues as you. The only difference is that my agent sent me the grant letter and from that I got my visa grant number and verified my entitlements on VEVO.

Accounts department would be the department in my agent's organization. God knows what they were doing but no complaints since I got my grant letter the same day and he had already verified they had received the grant letter. You should ask your agent to contact the CO. Did your agent set up a separate email for you? If so, ask him to check the junk folder.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> To date I have these exact issues as you. The only difference is that my agent sent me the grant letter and from that I got my visa grant number and verified my entitlements on VEVO.
> 
> Accounts department would be the department in my agent's organization. God knows what they were doing but no complaints since I got my grant letter the same day and he had already verified they had received the grant letter. You should ask your agent to contact the CO. Did your agent set up a separate email for you? If so, ask him to check the junk folder.


ya I already talked to my agent reg. this..he says maybe next week there will be an email from CO..not sure whether to celebrate yet or not?? out:


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

bravokal said:


> ya I already talked to my agent reg. this..he says maybe next week there will be an email from CO..not sure whether to celebrate yet or not?? out:


Very weird... I would assume the CO would have mailed the grant letter right away. You should tell your agent to call or email the CO on Monday and explain this confusion.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

bravokal said:


> Yes it shows as *Case finalised* and then inside it shows as *Granted 6 March 2014 Letter Created View Letter* but when i click on view letter it shows 'No correspondence...'
> 
> On Vevo..when i enter my TRN and other details..it throws an error 'Entered details cannot be confirmed.Call..'
> 
> What accounts department are you referring to here?..even after grant are they verifying something???


Hi 

Would you please let me know how your problem was solved. I am facing the same problem, I even emailed CO but no response. Not sure what to do. 

Thanks


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you please let me know how your problem was solved. I am facing the same problem, I even emailed CO but no response. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Thanks


Just be patient, the grant letter takes a few hours to a day to arrive on email though the notification comes early enough.. 

The DIBP system is very buggy. In my case, Im the main applicant and had provided my spouse's email id as secondary in the application and authorised her to receive copy of the communication and to my surprise, I didn't receive any communication in my mailbox from CO but all comms were sent to her mail id and even the grant letter in the end. Even today when I check the correspondence link on immi account, it states no correspondence to show but there were several mails exchanged among the CO and her mailbox by me...


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

aspiring_singh said:


> Just be patient, the grant letter takes a few hours to a day to arrive on email though the notification comes early enough..
> 
> The DIBP system is very buggy. In my case, Im the main applicant and had provided my spouse's email id as secondary in the application and authorised her to receive copy of the communication and to my surprise, I didn't receive any communication in my mailbox from CO but all comms were sent to her mail id and even the grant letter in the end. Even today when I check the correspondence link on immi account, it states no correspondence to show but there were several mails exchanged among the CO and her mailbox by me...



Hi.
Thanks. I provided my email and all correspondence with CO was done using my email. In my immiaccount it shows finalized and granted on 19th august 2014, since then I am waiting. I even emailed my CO on 21st but no reply. getting worried.


----------



## G.l. (Oct 9, 2015)

I am facing the same problem, so stressful, it's says granted in VEVO but haven't got a grant letter. So how long did you get your letter?


----------



## Soccerplr (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry to post in this old thread but I am having a similar issue and was wondering how long it took for the grant letter to be sent.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soccerplr said:


> Sorry to post in this old thread but I am having a similar issue and was wondering how long it took for the grant letter to be sent.


If you login into your Immiaccount, under the "messages" tab it should show a copy of your grant letter - have you tried that? 

edit:

Just read about the same experience on another forum - you could also try informing the Immiaccount technical support team.


----------



## mtha (Sep 15, 2019)

*mil*

my visitor visa has been finalised but i haven't received any email its more than a week already.
can someone suggest please


----------

